# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM تحديثات :  Bmt pro v45 major update XIAOMI start

## mohamed73

*🟧QUALCOMM TOOLS:* ** 
✳️*1.READ AND WRITE QCN (Qualcomm Calibration Network file) WITH DIAG PORT*  *✳️2.write imei method Updated and improved        *  **  * *  *🟧ANDROID LAB :* **  *✳️UPDATE  SU BINARY AND FIXED HANG ON LOGO IN ANDROID 9 -10 and bypass FDE  encryption security system BOOT.IMG ROOTED SAMSUNG(ARM-X86 -64BIT)
PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE  
✳️FIX DM ANDROID 8-9-10 AND LATER SAMSUNG PHONE DISABLE READ ONLY EXT4 PARTITION FOR PATCH CERT WITH OTHER TOOL  
✳️UPDATE SU BINARY AND FIXED BUGS  AND FIXED HANG ON LOGO IN ANDROID 9  -10 and bypass FDE encryption security system MAKE BOOT.IMG ROOTED AOSP  AND OFFICIAL
PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY
XIAOMI ,...)(ARM-X86) PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOT
CONNECTING ANY ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID
2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS) MUST OEM OFF FRP
OFF WRITING IN FASTBOOT MODE   
✳️FIX BUGS AND UPDATE MAKE SUPER BOOT.IMG V4 SAMSUNG PHONE
BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE 
✳️MAKE SUPER BOOT.IMG V4 AOSP AND OFFICIAL
PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY
XIAOMI ,...)(ARM-X86) BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE AND BYPASS DM AND
WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9-10(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP
OFF WRITING IN FASTBOOT MODE *  **   **  *🟧XIAOMI TOOLS: *  **    *✳️REPAIR  IMEI WITH SPECIAL METHOD BMT ONLY WITH DIAG COM PORT NOT NEED ENG QCN   Not Need other tools qfil 😄😊Full Stable Easy And Fast  
✳️Model  support test imei 1,2 with method 1 and 2! !: *  **  *MI  6x , MI a2 , Redmi 8 , Redmi 8a , Redmi note 7 , Redmi 7a , Redmi k20  pro , Redmi s2 AND y2  , Redmi note 5a , Redmi note 5 pro , Redmi note  9s , Redmi note 8 , Redmi note 8T , MI9 , MI9 se , MI 9t pro , MI 9 lite  , MI 8 , MI8 se , MI 8 lite , MI a3 , Mi NOTE 3 , Mi 8 pro , Mi Max 3 ,  Mi Note 3 Pro , Redmi Note 6 Pro , PocoPhone F1 , Redmi GO , Phoeinix  K30 , Mi note 10 , Mi note 10 lite , Mi note 10 pro ,  Note 7 pro ,   Redmi note 9 pro , PocoPhone X2 *  *
💥⚡️Tip for Help For this method:
1.PHONE MUST BE UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER 
2.WRITE TWRP IN FASTBOOT MODE
3.REBOOT TO RECOVERY(TWRP) , ACTIVE ADB AND WAIT FOR DRIVER INSTALLING ,THEN WIPE Patch WITH STEP 1
4.ACTIVE DIAG WITH *#*#717717#*#* OR USE BMT BOOTROOTER WITH  BOOT.IMG(XRR FILE) AND WRITE IN FASTBOOT THEN TRY ACTIVE DIAG WITH ADB 
5.SELECT CORRECT MODEL AND CONNECT TO DIAG PORT , THAN USE STEP 2 AND REBOOT PHONE
6.ACTIVE DIAG AGAIN , TRY WITH TWO METHOD 1,2 FOR WRITE IMEI STEP3                                  if try step 3 before step 2 your phone with  dual imei 1, 2😊  all security support  mybe no network and radio off  must try step 2 with owen risk for show nework ⚡️💥
✳️BMT XIAOMI BOOT ROOTER :                           MAKE KERNEL BOOT  ROOTED WITH THIS METHOD  (android 0s 4-11)                                                                                       Tip help :                                                                                            1.connect phone with adb device(active usb debugging in  devloper options) select ramdisk or boot.img  and make XXR file
2.bootloader must be unlocked 
3.write XRR file in fastboot mode
4.after writing XRR , you have install magisk root manager
✳️TWRP MODE AND PORT AND ROOTED KERNEL XRR FILES  BY BMT GLOBAL AND  CHINA REGION IN FILE CENTER TRY DOWNLOD                                                                                              
✳️UNLOCK BOOTLOADER PATCH Updated and improved                                          *        *for downloading new bmt
and new shell please get new shell from your   reseller New verion 45 in Filecenter plz unistall version 44 after this run administrator on setup ver 45.*   *
❌❌waiting more surprise Stay tuned for monthly updates this warm up..  bmt dongle stable and real tool doesn't need credits and Activation  doesn't have any year❌❌*        *Buy Now: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Telegram Channel  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

